# RIP Frisbee Fat Bast



## Parly (16 August 2017)

Daughter's Syrian hamster "Frisbee" died last week and God love her she sobbed and bawled like a little girl.

Buried him in a far corner of the paddock under a tree and she hung wind chimes from it and yesterday afternoon as we were on the way back to the farm they tinkled and spooked the horse.

I liked little Frisbee Fat Bast


----------



## meesha (16 August 2017)

RIP Frisbee Fat Bast X V cute


----------



## Parly (16 August 2017)

Frisbee was ace.  Few days before he shuffled off to hamster heaven we took him for a check up cos he'd been off-colour and vet fell in love with him and how chilled and friendly and fruity he was.  Climbed into her tunic top and buried himself in "lady pillows" 

£35 that little indulgence cost.


----------



## Parly (16 August 2017)




----------



## meesha (17 August 2017)

We used to have a rat called rocky, he would come to the shops with us sat on our shoulders, lovely chap, mum was terrified of him, said it was the tail!!  Cant see your last couple pics though!


----------



## Parly (17 August 2017)

My daughter is reading up and researching everything about keeping rats and I do like them.  Smart little things you can have a lot of fun with.


----------



## Parly (17 August 2017)

Can you see Frisbee now?


----------

